# ترانيم الشماس جوزيف فيليب-كنيسة الشهيد مارجرجس-اسيوط



## masias (13 يونيو 2008)

ترانيم للشماس جوزيف فيليب-كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس-أسيوط



ترنيمة أعروس الفادي القبطية 


http://www.4shared.com/file/42443574/706c46ab/__-_.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



مديح أبانا الذي في السموات


http://www.4shared.com/file/42446922/dabc1e8d/____-_.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة اخرستوس انيستي


http://www.4shared.com/file/49091771/c88d7c9c/__-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



مديح اسمعوا يا شعب المسيح


http://www.4shared.com/file/42446923/adbb2e1b/_____-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة الرب راعي


http://www.4shared.com/file/49091769/df4dc5ef/__-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة العذراء م ر ي م


http://www.4shared.com/file/42446925/44d88b2e/_____-_.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة بالدموع يارب كلمتك


http://www.4shared.com/file/49091768/a84af579/____-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة حبك يا مريم


http://www.4shared.com/file/49091766/4ff2d87e/___-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة كنيستي ارجو لكي


http://www.4shared.com/file/42443980/f9836719/____-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة لا تخف


http://www.4shared.com/file/49091765/d6fb89c4/__-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة محلاكي يا مريم


http://www.4shared.com/file/49091764/a1fcb952/__-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة يا ام الله يا حنونة


http://www.4shared.com/file/48885379/39796b4c/_____.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة يا راعي نفسي


http://www.4shared.com/file/49091763/3f982cf1/___-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



ترنيمة يا مريم البكر


http://www.4shared.com/file/42444228/9c35d0f9/___-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



لحن إك إسمارؤوت


http://www.4shared.com/file/42446921/43b54f37/___-.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



شريط ألحان القداس للشماس جوزيف ج1


http://www.4shared.com/file/42519813/dc8b5b6c/alhan_elkoddas_1.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



شريط ألحان القداس للشماس جوزيف ج2


http://www.4shared.com/file/42519812/ab8c6bfa/alhan_elkoddas_2.html?dirPwdVerified=50e40ded



إلي اللقاء اخوتي الاحباء في ترانيم و الحـــــــــان أخري صلوا لأجلي كثيرا 
في إنتظــــــــــــــــــــار ردودكم الجميـــــــــــــلة


----------



## hany13 (23 فبراير 2009)

*رائع جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## يوسف عطية (25 فبراير 2009)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 فبراير 2009)

*اية دة اية دة
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## كبريانوس (27 يناير 2010)

ترانيم جميله جدا .. ربنا يباركك 
الشماس جوزيف حاليا هو ابونا اندرو ربنا ينفعنا بصلاته


----------

